# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Esmeralda - Bayonnaise Leachie

## SunshineWalker

You Guys,

I have been indoctrinated into the reptile owner's club... or at least that is what my fiancee says.  He has been a reptile owner for many years, and I have had a group, a pack, a clutch??? of reptiles that have moved in with him 2 years ago.

But never one for my own.... and actually although I have owned 3 dogs, I have never even picked a pet for my own. 

Until last weekend, when we went to the White Plains Reptile Expo, and I saw a reptile that I just really was intrigued by. A Leachie Gecko.  (Please be kind if I get the terminology wrong.  I am still learning!).  We ended up holding several and I just really fell in love with this one little girl...

Next thing I know, we've got a cage, a lizard (gecko?) and a whole bunch of other stuff.  So without further adieu, I introduce: 

ESMERALDA - or Ezzy for short.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Exploring her new home.

[IMG][/IMG]

That little foot tho!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2018),C.Marie (09-25-2018),_dakski_ (09-12-2018),_distaff_ (10-21-2018),_hilabeans_ (09-14-2018),MAC1 (09-30-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-21-2018),_Phillydubs_ (09-14-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018),_Sonny1318_ (09-12-2018),Timelugia (10-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-12-2018),_zina10_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Very cool new addition!  Be warned, reptiles tend to be addictive.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (09-12-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

SOOOOO cute!!! congrats!  i cant wait to watch her grow

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool, congratulations.

----------


## SunshineWalker

So Dakski has told me I should have included some stats...

Esmeralda is about 4-5 years old, and she is 185 grams!  I'm not sure what else to write about her... LOL.  How about some more pictures?

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Is this normal behavior, or have I broken her already? :Confused: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2018),C.Marie (09-25-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018),Timelugia (10-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the cool new critter!

----------


## Skyrivers

So cute. Love her camo.

----------


## Avsha531

She's adorable! I love those eyes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

OMG!! whatta reptile and whatta first pickup! now that's how u make an introduction!





> 


$75?!! OMG that's like a tenth of the starting price for the world's biggest geckos at my shows. that's if there are any. i am sooo jealous right now!





> Is this normal behavior, or have I broken her already?


lol so cute! yep, they can be wallflowers. i think u should get something like a Skyscraper, go bioactive and build the most beautiful vivarium for Ezzy!

 :Smile:

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-14-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

congrats on the new addition! leachies are awesome little things aren't they. And yes, hanging upside down randomly is totally normal.

----------

